# Carolina Skiff J-Series Island Seat Install



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can epoxy it down. Don't use screws or anything that goes into the floor of a CS.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

duck is correct - Carolina skiff recommends no holes be drilled into their decks.

laminating equipment to the deck,that's a secure way to attach it. west system,mixed with 403 adhesive additive,that's the best product


----------



## Boca Chica Beach (Aug 21, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> You can epoxy it down. Don't use screws or anything that goes into the floor of a CS.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## Boca Chica Beach (Aug 21, 2017)

predacious said:


> duck is correct - Carolina skiff recommends no holes be drilled into their decks.
> 
> laminating equipment to the deck,that's a secure way to attach it. west system,mixed with 403 adhesive additive,that's the best product


Thanks for the information!


----------

